
Lazarus 1.9 on HaikuOS - rcarmo
https://discuss.haiku-os.org/t/lazarus-1-9-trunk-qt4-and-qt5-interface-screenshots/5767
======
fithisux
I suppose then that Cudatext is buildable there?

